# Nici un/niciun/nici o/nicio



## irinet

Am vrut să postez ceva și nu am reușit, mesajul era că am scris prea puțin și trebuie să mai muncesc. 
Prin urmare, voi scrie aici din nelămuririle mele, dacă nu te superi.

Ce se întâmplă cu 'nici' și 'un'?
Accept 'niciunul' să se scrie legat când are funcție morfologică de pronume negativ, însă care e diferența dintre:
"N-are niciun chef să tacă?" și
"N-are nici (măcar) un ban în buzunar?"
Și varianta feminină, ce facem cu ea -'nicio fată'?
Sau de ce ar fi 'nici' conjuncție în exemplul:
"Eu nu am nici casa, nici masa!"
Și de când, ar sta un adverb lângă un subst. într-o construcție sintactică de nume predicativ:
"Nu este nici prost, dar nici deștept"???
Adjectivul pron. negativ 'nici' a dispărut..., just like that?
Știam că sunt corecte formele 'nici o dată, nici de două ori ' sau 'niciodată nu plec' sunt corecte. Când apare 'nicio' legat? Dacă există 'niciun', atunci trebuie să fie și varianta opusă, cum ar fi: 'N-are nicio problemă în a se dezice..."
Sunt aceste modificări de înțeles?
Aștept părerile voastre cu multă nerăbdare.

[...]
Mulțumesc pentru găzduire!


----------



## bia_maria

Recunosc că nu îmi amintesc toate regulile de gramatică de cand am terminat liceul, dar ţin minte că problema cu nici-o/nicio şi nici-un/niciun chiar m-a enervat. Să-ţi spun şi de ce. Din generală am învăţat că scrierea corectă era cu cratimă. Când am ajuns la liceu, nu mai ştiu exact in ce an, vine profesoara şi ne vorbeşte despre DOOM 2, unde se precizează că se va scrie fără cratimă. Deci, teoretic de când cu noile reguli (pentru că se pare că mulţi nu erau în stare să scrie cu cratimă) niciun şi nicio se scriu împreună, ca să fie mai uşor. 
Îmi pare rău că mai mult nu pot să-ţi explic pentru că nu vreau să scriu prostii şi recunosc că nu prea mai ţin minte regulile de gramatică. 
Totuşi sper că încă scriu corect, comparat cu generaţia "mess" şi "facebook"...


----------



## vincix

Eu unul n-am întâlnit niciodată scrierea cu cratimă sau poate nu mi-o amintesc. Și problema pe care a adus-o DOOM 2 și care a stârnit destulă stupoare a fost că a introdus „nicio”, „niciun” față de scrierea veche „nici o”, „nici un”, deci așa cum a scris Irinet. 

Eu am învățat la facultate niște pedanterii monstruoase în sensul asta, dar de abia îmi aminesc ceva. 

Nu înțeleg exact care-i problema cu femininul, totuși. Dacă știi regulile după care se scrie „niciun”, atunci știi și cum se scrie „nicio”. Exemplele tale cu „nicio fată (n-a plecat încă)” sau „n-are nicio problemă” par foarte în regulă, după mine. 

Eu unul refuz să scriu legat, oricum, dar în textele... oficiale, trebuie să mă mai adaptez cerințelor.         <<---edited by moderator--->>

În alta ordine de idei, n-am înțeles nici nelămurirea ta cu „nici” când e conjuncție și când e adverb. Din exemplele tale, când e conjuncție stă lângă un substantiv („casă”, „masă”) și când e adverb, stă lângă un adjectiv („prost”, „deștept”). Nu văd unde zici că stă lângă un substantiv când „nici” e adverb.

Și iarăși, am impresia că ți-ai răspuns singură la o bună parte din întrebări: când între „nici” și „un”/„o” se poate strecura „măcar” se scrie despărțit 

Și uite ce titlu relevant în articolul din linkul asta: Nu ai „nicio” șansă, dacă nu știi nici o regulă din cele zece


----------



## irinet

Da, din păcate, nici eu nu accept această scriere ilogică, însă mă lovesc de explicațiile pe care trebuie să i le ofer fiicei mele. Și stau și citesc noile reguli de care mă sperii. Îmi aduc mereu aminte de 'sînt' și 'sunt', de ' î' și 'â'. Pe acestea, într-un final le-am acceptat, dar după mulți ani. 
Casnicele de care vorbești sunt peste tot, însă Academia schimbă regulile. În fine, îmi place foarte mult titlul tău, poate deveni titlul unei lucrări  de conferință! 
În altă ordine de idei, ai dreptate, cred că am vrut să spun 'nici prostul', 'nici deșteptul' ca replică a faptului că nu mai regăsesc adjectivul pronominal negativ.

<<... edited by mod...>>


----------



## Trisia

Bună seara tuturor,

Admir discuțiile pe astfel de teme, dar haideți să ne rezumăm la problemele de limbă, și mai ales la cea de față. Riscăm să transformăm discuția într-un set de doleanțe -- probabil valabile, nu zic nu -- care ne îndepărtează de la subiectul dezbătut și nu-și au neapărat locul pe WordReference.

Mulțumesc,
Trisia
(moderator)


----------



## marrova

"Niciun" şi "nicio" apar scrise astfel atunci cand fac referire la o cantitate egală cu 0. 
De exemplu: _Când am ajuns nu mai era niciun om acolo. _sau _Nu e nicio lumină aprinsă. _
Practic atunci când se foloseşte _un _sau _o_ pe post de articol nu se leagă de "nici".


----------



## farscape

marrova said:


> "Niciun" şi "nicio" apar scrise astfel atunci cand fac referire la o cantitate egală cu 0.
> De exemplu: _Când am ajuns nu mai era niciun om acolo. _sau _Nu e nicio lumină aprinsă. _
> Practic atunci când se foloseşte _un _sau _o_ pe post de articol nu se leagă de "nici".



Asta am înţeles - şi nu că aş fi de acord cu această "fluidizare"  oarecum forţată a limbii - dar cum rămâne cu problema pe care a  ridicat-o vincix: _nici *măcar* un/o_? Dacă putem ( e voie) să le separăm aici înseamnă că putem să le separăm mereu?

Later,
.


----------



## irinet

Așa este. Pe plan logic, regula contrazice realitatea fiindcă nu ai cum să separi un cuvânt, cum vor să fie 'nicio/niciun', de el însuși doar pentru că intervine 'măcar'. Logica ne arată încă o dată că nu pot fi cuvinte unite, ci sunt diferite.
"Nu ai nicio șansă dacă nu știi nicio regulă din cele 10" - 'nicio' e același, dacă îl aducem și pe 'măcar' devine nici (măcar) o șansă/regulă. Acum explicați! Cum predai la clasă așa ceva, dacă nici noi nu înțelegem, dar copiii?


----------



## AnnaJDT

irinet said:


> Ce se întâmplă cu 'nici' și 'un'?
> Accept 'niciunul' să se scrie legat când are funcție morfologică de pronume negativ, însă care e diferența dintre:
> "N-are niciun chef să tacă?" și
> "N-are nici (măcar) un ban în buzunar?"


În al doilea exemplu, "măcar" întărește ideea de cantitate, iar pe baza acestei idei eu l-aș încadra ca numeral cardinal: "nici măcar un ban, darămite doi sau mai mulți!" 
Adjectivul pronominal din primul exemplu, conform regulilor de ortografiere curente, se scrie într-un singur cuvant.



irinet said:


> Sau de ce ar fi 'nici' conjuncție în exemplul:
> "Eu nu am nici casa, nici masa!"


Să ne gandim la popularul "și" - de a carui calitate probabil nu se va îndoi nimeni cand voi spune ca este o conjuncție: Am casa și masa. Sau, pentru a întări ideea ca le posed pe ambele, voi folosi o repetiție: Am și casă, și masă. (*)
"Și" și "nici" sunt conjuncții copulative. Conjuncția face legătura între două părți de propoziție de regulă de același fel și care nu depind una de alta. Negând propoziția (*) de mai sus, obținem: Nu am nici casă, nici masă.




irinet said:


> Și de când, ar sta un adverb lângă un subst. într-o construcție sintactică de nume predicativ:
> "Nu este nici prost, dar nici deștept"???
> Adjectivul pron. negativ 'nici' a dispărut..., just like that?


Adverbul (de la "adverbium") se numește astfel tocmai pentru ca stă de cele mai multe ori pe langa un verb, dar nu este o regulă sau o calitate obligatorie. "Nici" este adverb de mod care arată negatia, la fel ca "nu", "nicidecum", "ba". Putem spune: "nu este nicidecum prost" - din care cred ca reiese mai clar ca este vorba de un adverb (care, în cazul de față, exprima caracteristica unei însușiri: "prost"). Adesea putem face astfel de înlocuiri/substituții mentale, simulând niste situații/formulări, etc. din care să reiasă fără posibilitate de îndoială concluziile corecte.


----------



## irinet

Ceea ce spui e corect, însă dacă dorim simplificarea ortografică, de ce trebuie să facem atât de multe substituiri pentru a ne clarifica ideile? Simplificăm pe de o parte și ne complicăm în altă parte, nu cred că aceasta e soluția!
La 'nici' ca o conjuncție copulativă, marcând echivalență sintactică, m-am gândit, dar în contextul: 'Nu are nici casă și nici masă', atunci ce facem?
''Nici" e prezentat în gramatici ca fiind și conjuncție, însă nimeni nu o discută prea în serios. Până și Academia mi se pare că se bâlbâie când afirmă că e conjuncție (atenție - negativă- și nimeni nu spune asta, doar e evidență), ca mai apoi să afirme că ar fi cazuri când nu e conjuncție?!
Acum revenind la exemplul dat de tine, opus exemplului meu: 'și casă și masă'. Opoziția pe care ai pus-o în evidența și pe care, de ce să nu recunosc, o așteptam aici, scoate la iveală cumva ceva nou în definiția conjuncției, asta doar dacă sunt de acord cu 'nici'=conj. Opoziția afirmativ-negativ (și-nici), ceea ce din păcate nu e valabil la această parte de vorbire despre care se spune că are rol funcțional și procedural, neavând sens propriu-zis. În fine, dacă e conjuncție, atunci eu o văd negativă și nimeni (sau cel puțin încă nu am citit în gramatici) nu spune încă nimic despre existența conjuncției negative! 
Deci, tu spui așa: 1) "Nu e nici prost, dar nici deștept". - adverb V
2) "nici casă, nici masă" - conjuncție și atât. 
3) "Nici un ban" - adv. Fiindcă 'un' e numeral.
Și în cazul: "O fată se plimba agale în parc". "Fata se plimba agale în parc"., atunci: "Nicio fată nu se plimba agale în parc." Adică are loc fuziunea 'nici' cu articolul nehotărât, iar acesta spunem că dispare în propoziții negative, DAR reapare în propoziții afirmative. E metoda 'hocus-pocus', să înțeleg?


----------

